# Dizzy while breastfeeding?



## emarie (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone--

I have never posted here, though I have learned a lot by lurking...but a search on this topic led nowhere. Basically, I am wondering if it is normal or not to get dizzy when nursing--
DD is 14 months old and nursing a lot both day and night, which is great--generally, but I think it is taking its toll on me physically. I am getting really dizzy when she nurses, and it is pretty scary--I am not a fainter and this is pretty new territory for me. Basically, about a minute into any given session, it feels like the floor is falling out from under me or the room is spinning. Has anyone else gone through this? It never happens unless DD is nursing. I am tired, but no more than I have been for the last 14 months, so I am not sure that is the reason, and I eat pretty much like a horse, keeping it on the whole foods side of the spectrum, though I could improve (I like sugar...). I am just starting to get scared that either something is wrong, or that I am going to actually faint while holding her. I am going to go to the doctor soon, but in the meantime, any ideas/suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## mikeynabbysmommy (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it could possibly be an iron deficiency. I know I get this problem a lot too. Do you think its possible you arent getting enough Iron? You could attempt to take iron pills, or eat more iron rich foods, and see how you feel.
Hope this helps, and hopefully you can figure it out soon, its scary when you are dizzy!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Another thing it could be is dehydration. Do you get enough fluids? Start adding lemons to your water (it helps you absorb the water better) and up your water intake. Make sure you're getting enough to eat (esp. high protien) and still taking your prenatals.

I agree about low iron too. Definately up your iron intake. Let us know if you need ideas for iron rich foods. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

